# 43244 for Multiple Band placements



## knrichbourg (Jul 21, 2017)

Hello. I am new to coding GI, and have run into a report where my Dr placed 5 bands for an esophageal varices. I am unclear as to whether or not I can report this multiple times, or if once covers all the bands placed in the operative session. I have looked throughout my CPT book, and tried to bring up any information on this online, to no avail. Thanks in advance for any information on this!


----------



## sequester25@gmail.com (Jul 21, 2017)

I would report this only once. Seeing that the descriptor states varices (singular *varix*

43244	Esophagogastroduodenoscopy, flexible, transoral; with band ligation of esophageal/gastric varices

make sure you double check for different techniques.


----------



## CodingKing (Jul 21, 2017)

I agree the (s) at the end makes it one or more, Also this code has MUE of 1 which backs up the one or more


----------



## knrichbourg (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks! I was leaning that way, but just wasn't solid! I appreciate the responses!


----------

